# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  Άνυδρη Έρημος

## serios

Η ψύχωση που βίωσα πέρα από την κόλαση που μπορεί να παρομοιαστεί, μπορεί να παρομοιαστεί σαν μια άνυδρη έρημο.
Όπως η έρημος όπου δεν φυτρώνει τίποτα και καίγεται από τον πυρωμένο ήλιο έτσι και στην ψύχωση για μεγάλο διάστημα το αίσθημα της απόγνωσης , δυστυχίας , μοναξιάς , ελλειψης ελπίδας , το να χάνεις τα συναισθήματα σου , τον εαυτό σου , το μυαλό σου δημιουργεί ένα τοπίο όπου δεν αναπτύσεται τίποτα.

Και όμως στην έρημο υπάρχει ζωή ακόμα και σε αυτές τις αντίξοες συνθήκες. Υπάρχουν ως και οάσεις που μοιάζουν με μικρούς παραδείσους.

Αναλογίζομαι πως η πάθηση με έκανε να εκτιμήσω την αγκαλιά, το χαμόγελο, τις συζητήσεις , το να βάζω το μυαλό μου να σκεφτεί, το να έχω μια μέρα ανάλαφρη γιατί συνήθως υπάρχει πόνος και να την γιορτάζω με άτομα που αγαπώ. Επίσης με έκανε να ενδιαφέρομαι και να έχω ενσυναίσθηση για τα άτομα που πονάνε και υποφέρουν. Νομίζω μπορώ να μπω στο πετσί τους αν και αυτό μοιάζει με μεγαλοστομία.

Όπως η έρημος περιμένει την βροχή με ανυπομονησία και όταν συμβεί την ρουφάει και την εξατμίζει έτσι και μεις που πονούμε ρουφάμε την αγάπη των άλλων,τις μικρές χαρές της καθημερινότητας , τις στιγμές καθαρότητας του μυαλού και την ομορφιά γύρω μας.

Σίγουρα δεν είναι όλα αρνητικά αλλά η οπτική μπορεί να κάνει την διαφορά.

----------


## serios

https://laverndewildeblog.files.word...ography251.jpg

----------


## elisabet

> Η ψύχωση που βίωσα πέρα από την κόλαση που μπορεί να παρομοιαστεί, μπορεί να παρομοιαστεί σαν μια άνυδρη έρημο.
> Όπως η έρημος όπου δεν φυτρώνει τίποτα και καίγεται από τον πυρωμένο ήλιο έτσι και στην ψύχωση για μεγάλο διάστημα το αίσθημα της απόγνωσης , δυστυχίας , μοναξιάς , ελλειψης ελπίδας , το να χάνεις τα συναισθήματα σου , τον εαυτό σου , το μυαλό σου δημιουργεί ένα τοπίο όπου δεν αναπτύσεται τίποτα.
> 
> Και όμως στην έρημο υπάρχει ζωή ακόμα και σε αυτές τις αντίξοες συνθήκες. Υπάρχουν ως και οάσεις που μοιάζουν με μικρούς παραδείσους.
> 
> Αναλογίζομαι πως η πάθηση με έκανε να εκτιμήσω την αγκαλιά, το χαμόγελο, τις συζητήσεις , το να βάζω το μυαλό μου να σκεφτεί, το να έχω μια μέρα ανάλαφρη γιατί συνήθως υπάρχει πόνος και να την γιορτάζω με άτομα που αγαπώ. Επίσης με έκανε να ενδιαφέρομαι και να έχω ενσυναίσθηση για τα άτομα που πονάνε και υποφέρουν. Νομίζω μπορώ να μπω στο πετσί τους αν και αυτό μοιάζει με μεγαλοστομία.
> 
> Όπως η έρημος περιμένει την βροχή με ανυπομονησία και όταν συμβεί την ρουφάει και την εξατμίζει έτσι και μεις που πονούμε ρουφάμε την αγάπη των άλλων,τις μικρές χαρές της καθημερινότητας , τις στιγμές καθαρότητας του μυαλού και την ομορφιά γύρω μας.
> 
> Σίγουρα δεν είναι όλα αρνητικά αλλά η οπτική μπορεί να κάνει την διαφορά.


Γράφεις υπέροχα και είναι καταπληκτικός ο τρόπος που αντιλαμβάνεσαι και δέχεσαι την πάθηση σου!
Αντί να το κάνεις κατάρα, δείχνεις οτι το έχεις δεχτεί ως δώρο σχεδόν.

Πραγματικά σου εύχομαι ο, τι καλύτερο και επειδή το πιστεύω οτι η οπτική κάνει την διαφορά, νομίζω οτι θα το έχεις αυτό το καλύτερο. :)

----------


## serios

Eυχαριστώ Ελισάβετ!!!

----------


## keep_walking

1000 likes και οπως διαβασα απο καπου και νομιζω ισχυει "Η ευτυχια ειναι στιγμες".

----------

